# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Dấu hiệu rối loạn kinh nguyệt mà chị em không nên bỏ qua

## baosonbv

Tình trạng rối loạn kinh nguyệt có thể tiềm ẩn những nguy cơ đe doạ đến sức khoẻ sinh sản của chị em. Chính vì vậy, việc nắm bắt được những dấu hiệu sớm của hiện tượng rối loạn kinh nguyệt sẽ giúp chị em có những biện pháp điều chỉnh kịp thời.
1. Kinh nguyệt là gì?
Kinh nguyệt là hiện tượng chảy máu do bong lớp niêm mạc tử cung. Hiện tượng này xảy ra do sự thay đổi nội tiết, sự sụt giảm đột ngột của estrogen hoặc estrogen làm chảy máu từ buồng tử cung ra ngoài âm đạo.
Thông thường, chu kỳ kinh nguyệt của phụ nữ sẽ kéo dài khoảng 28 ngày, một số trường hợp có thể dài hoặc ngắn hơn, có người chỉ khoảng 25 ngày, có người lớn hơn 35 ngày, tuỳ từng cơ địa. Mỗi chu kỳ kéo dài từ 3-5 ngày và lượng máu mất đi mỗi kỳ kinh là khoảng 50-150 ml.
2. Rối loạn kinh nguyệt là gì?
Hiểu một cách đơn giản, tình trạng rối loạn kinh nguyệt chính là những bất thường về chu kỳ kinh nguyệt, có thể biểu hiện bằng việc số ngày kinh, chu kỳ kinh không ổn định và lượng máu kinh ít hơn hoặc nhiều hơn các chu kỳ thông thuờng. Rối loạn kinh nguyệt có thể là biểu hiện của một bệnh lý nào đó do nội tiết.
Tình trạng rối loạn kinh nguyệt có thể biểu hiện khác nhau ở từng lứa tuổi như dậy thì, phụ nữ sau sinh, tiền mãn kinh,... và gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khoẻ cũng như khả năng sinh sản của chị em nếu không được chữa trị kịp thời.  Chính vì vậy chị em nên thăm khám sớm ngay khi có những biểu hiện bất thường của chu kỳ kinh để sớm phát hiện ra bệnh và có phương pháp can thiệp kịp thời.
>>>xem thêm: bệnh viện khám phụ khoa

3. Các biểu hiện của rối loạn kinh nguyệt
Tuỳ từng cơ địa khác nhau mà những biểu hiện của rối loạn kinh nguyệt có thể không giống nhau, dưới đây là một số biểu hiện thường gặp:
- Chu kỳ kinh nguyệt không đều: chu kỳ có thể ngắn hơn (chỉ khoảng 20 ngày) hoặc dài hơn (khoảng 35 ngày), hoặc chu kỳ không đều, khi dài khi ngắn.
- Số ngày kinh không đều: số ngày kinh có thể ít hơn (dưới 2 ngày) hoặc nhiều hơn bình thường (trên 7 ngày).
- Lượng máu kinh quá nhiều hoặc quá ít: số lượng máu mỗi kì kinh có thể quá nhiều (trên 150ml) hoặc rong kinh, hoặc quá ít (dưới 5ml) mỗi chu kỳ.
- Phụ nữ có các biểu hiện bất thường như vô kinh, bế kinh, rong huyết,...
- Tính chất máu kinh khác thường: vón cục, đổi màu, máu thâm đen hoặc nâu,...
- Chu kỳ kinh đi kèm với các dấu hiệu bất thường: thống kinh nghiêm trọng, đau tức ngực, căng vú, buồn nôn, dễ xúc động,.... các triệu chứng ngày càng trở nên nghiêm trọng, ảnh hưởng đến sinh hoạt và công việc; thường xuyên phải sử dụng thuốc để làm giảm triệu chứng.
4.Hậu quả của rối loạn kinh nguyệt
Kinh nguyệt thể hiện sự hoạt động bình thường của các cơ quan sinh sản trong cơ thể người phụ nữ. Những dấu hiệu bất thường về kinh nguyệt có thể ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến việc thụ thai và sinh con của chị em. Dưới đây là một số hậu quả nghiêm trọng khác chị em có thể phải đối mặt nếu kỳ kinh nguyệt thường xuyên bị rối loạn:
Thiếu máu do cường kinh: tình trạng kỳ kinh kéo dài quá nhiều ngày, rong kinh,... khiến cho chị em mất đi lượng máu khá lớn, gây nên bệnh thiếu máu; đồng thời có nguy cơ viêm nhiễm phụ khoa: nấm, ngứa,... do vi khuẩn tấn công phần phụ. Từ đó, dẫn đến giảm ham muốn tình dục, giảm chất lượng cuộc sống, thậm chí hiếm muộn, vô sinh.
Một số trường hợp, rối loạn kinh nguyệt có thể là biểu hiện của một số căn bệnh như u xơ tử cung, u nang buồng trứng,... nếu không được phát hiện kịp thời có thể chèn ép và làm suy giảm chức năng của một số cơ quan khác như thận, bàng quang, niệu quản, trực tràng,... 
Một số hiện tượng rối loạn kinh nguyệt lại do các bệnh lý ác tính như ung thư buồng trứng, ung thư cổ tử cung, ung thư nội mạc tử cung…. gây nên, nếu không được phát hiện và điều trị kịp thời có thể đe doạ đến tính mạng của người bệnh.
Ngoài ra, Estrogen và Progesteron chính là 2 hormone quan trọng đối với sắc đẹp của chị em. Việc rối loạn hai hormone này sẽ khiến da dẻ chị em không còn mịn màng, chị em hay cáu gắt, khó chịu, dễ stress,...
	Trên đây là một số dấu hiệu rối loạn kinh nguyệt điển hình thường gặp ở chị em. Ngay khi có một trong số dấu hiệu kể trên, bạn nên thăm khám để xác định chính xác tình trạng và có biện pháp điều trị kịp thời, hiệu quả. Một trong các địa chỉ uy tín, chị em có thể tham khảo để thăm khám đó là Bệnh viện Đa khoa Bảo Sơn, 52 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Hà Nội. Bệnh viện có đội ngũ bác sĩ trình độ cao, giàu kinh nghiệm và hệ thống máy móc hiện đại giúp phát hiện sớm và điều trị hiệu quả tình trạng rối loạn kinh nguyệt.

----------

